# need help



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i plan on visiting the myrtle beach area in late jan. of the year 2255. what would be biting then? and will crickets work for bait off the pier cause i got a cricket patch in the backyard. Also do they allow fly fishing off the end of the pier?????? also how far is north carolina from south carolina? and could i fly fish with braid from the point on hatteras???


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

Answers in order: 
1.genetically altered maneating bluefish
2.only if they come in squid or mullet flavor
3.sure, if the tourons are swarming
4.a spell down the road
5.nah, but I hear the fishing's great from the top of the lighthouse


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

someone on here wit a *deep* sense of humor! i like that. how far does the tide run behind from the top of the lighthouse?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

yeah...... and will a 200# mainline tied to a 6# shocker with a triple wraped double slicked over the top and under ogecheee knot connected to a snelled 9 ought on a 33699 series wide bearing cammed reel on a doubled eyed hydrolic drag tip eye with a number 2 1/2 doubled snelled rotator ball bearing swivel with a 6oz. work?????????? do you think i would need some extra fuel for my rig and reel or should the standered 5 gallons of 115 octane be enough.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

just might be as good as dem pully things on de front of da bumper of de ole chevy and just let that there dog swim that fat chunk of beef jerky mema made there last year out there real far with a cloths hanger hook and dat 5 gallon buket for a float ting out der


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

It'll sure be nice when some fish start biting again...... 

Because I'm gonna be ready for the Kingfish...I got a 14' Cane pole with a Zebco 202 black taped to the butt and a paper clip guide for the tip.....I've got it strung with Omega 12# line. Should work well for an anchor slinger, as I'm hitting 300 yards with a 6 oz.

For the fighting rod, I have a vintage Diawa Mini-spin that I got off of E-bay for a great deat at $311.00. I'll catch that Tar-poon this year dadgummit....

I've been farming fresh water shrimp in my septic tank, and they are huge, coming in at about 3 count, or three shrimp per pound...They are an interesting brown color, and have a familiar scent that I can't quite place......Should be the bait of choice for the new season.

Look for me fishing off of the A-reef bouy, 9 miles off Jekyll Island. I think I'll be able to stand on it, and I have a friend with a shrimp boat who will drop me off in the morning and pick me up in the afternoon....


----------



## db prater (Sep 27, 2005)

*You guys got cabin fever.*

Wow...Hey RR you still got that flag pole rig that you transport on the tractor? I was wondering if you could cast from Key West to Commy Cuba and not violate air space.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

db prater said:


> Wow...Hey RR you still got that flag pole rig that you transport on the tractor? I was wondering if you could cast from Key West to Commy Cuba and not violate air space.


Lemme see if I can find it.....


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by b3butner
Hey I spooled my 16/0 yesterday practice casting. Anybody got anything bigger? 


Yeah...I got something bigger....A 12,000 Warn Winch filled with 5 miles of 400# Ande monofilament line. I use a 50' steel flag pole for a rod, custom wrapped with fuji guides. I can cast a concrete block and a rear quarter of beef over 2500 ft using the OTG cast......I caught Jaws 1 thru 4, Orca, The Loch Ness Monster, The Kracken, and a nuclear sub from King's Bay the last time I fished the St. Simons pier.

Then I took the Hawaiian Tropic Girls, Swedish Bikini Team and the Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders back to my Sea Island Mansion for an oil rub and drinks. After that, It was an all nite orgy on my private cruise ship. 

Next?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

db prater said:


> Wow...Hey RR you still got that flag pole rig that you transport on the tractor? I was wondering if you could cast from Key West to Commy Cuba and not violate air space.


I have a friend who lives in Sebastian, Fla. He rigged up a bait launcher that he made out of a surplus 105mm self propelled howitzer. We set up the flag pole rig using a frozen turkey on a roll-back wrecker hook, and fired it at the horizon.....

As luck would have it, just as the turkey hit the apex of it's trajectory, a P-3 Orion sub hunter flew under the line and was hooked in the tail....

It was a good two hour fight, but in the end my winch ended up getting spooled....

The Swedish Bikini team, Hawiian Tropic Girls, and Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders were very impressed with the size of our tools, and spent the evening rubbing our aching backs, naked of course.... 

As soon as I can afford another five miles of 400# Ande, and modify the winch to run on 36 volts, we are gonna try it again.

The rod performed flawlessly, but I'm gonna need a little more cranking power for the winch. Maybe I need to go to a 20k Winch on 48 volts....What 'cha think.


----------



## db prater (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah, you need more power. I have a friend with GE who designs generators and I bet he could hood ya up. Another possibility: mounting a undergound mining substation and transformer on a Volkswagon Rabbit frame with a hand held remote steering device (for weaving through the crowds). I am currently in Jedi training, and soon I will not require tackle to fill my creel. Can redfish be subdued by the force?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

As it happens, Young Apprentice, I am a Dark Lord Of The Salt...and an Ambassadeur to The Emporer Sufix-Tritanius, in the BlueYonder System, who completed my training...

Although Redfish are very strong in the ways of The Force, They can be controlled through the use of an advanced technique. It requires knowledge of Neoplastic Protoplasm transmission.

If you can be turned to the Dark Side....I will complete your training, and we can rule the seas in the ENTIRE UNIVERSE....Ha Ha Ha HAAAAAAAA.


----------



## db prater (Sep 27, 2005)

Are you my father? HA HA HA !!!!


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

I dunno why you guys bother with that stuff. I can't use those wierd open-face spinny reels, they reel backwards on yer rod and the line doesn't go through that tiny first guide on my pistol-grip 4'6" ultralight UglyStik. 
Those open caster things are terrible! They backlash _every_ time! Who would want to stand there pickin line out all the time? I think I'm using em right, just mashing the button and slinging em like my good old Zebco 20/10. Best reel ever made. I do have to respool it with 200# Cajun Red line, and I only get 5 yards, but I just dangle it in the water anyway. 
One time my sonny boy bought me this GLoogie rod er something. Damndest rod I've ever seen! It was like 10 er 12 foot long but about as brittle as a branch! The handle was made out of something like crushed up tires and none of my reels even fit on that thing. It was also 2 pieces! Who ever heard of making a rod in 2 pieces? You'd sling that top piece right off! Probably some silly Chinese made POS... So I ductaped my 808 to it, grinded down the bottom half to 6 feet and used it as a catfish rod on Santee-Cooper.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

wow those are some sweet set ups!!

I thought I was livin' large with my 2' snoopy custom. I can put 8 n bait outta sight with that thing


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

RR



Are those food quality shrimp cause im hungry!???????????


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, but they taste like SHIZZZIT......

If you want some I can send them to you, they will arrive alive, in a specially designed, sealed, but aerated, five gallon bucket of the actual water they were raised in.....You can re-use the bucket for your bait.

The price is $1000.00 per pound...but I guarantee that you will not find larger or crappier shrimp anywhere on the planet.....

Delivery will be by UPS....Be sure to tip your driver....


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I will give her a TIP.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

that box has my name all over it.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

*huntington beach state park*

try huntington beach state park.i have always
had good luck there.i always use shrimp and cut bait,sometimes a lure or 2. good luck.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

^ somebody doesn't get the joke


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I miss the good old days at Tybee, setting up the shark chum and then going in to battle 2-ton great whites within yards of shore armed with nothing but a swiss army knife. Right after a day of shark slaughtering, me and the UPS girl used to close down Doc's. All free drinks, because I was the Tybee guardian from sharks and tourons.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

uh!! yeah!! and!!!............................................................................................................................ I gotta go play with my rig!!!>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> wow!


----------



## scubastevesfathe (Aug 18, 2003)

All Of Yall Aren`t Nothing Till You The Little Mermaid On The End Of Your Rod


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

She spolled me


----------



## db prater (Sep 27, 2005)

Ahh, the little mermaid. I was got a nibble from her, but my I jerked at my rod before she could engulf my offering.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Sushi anybody?


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm saying that's cool catching mermaids with your 2" Zebco an all  ...but I got the Dallas cowboy cheerleaders in my inflatable Zodiac -and I'm on plane in Rudee Inlet ready to head out for a little shark fishing with razor blades attached to my boots for traction...Dang cheerleader bioatch!!!, "I said put more of those Atlantic sturgeon and cut up striper slabs in the water for bait" imma pimp slap you in a second but first I need to check the outboard motor on my yak to make sure it can tow the tuna I'm gonna catch in the Chesapeake Bay!!!
Then maybe I'll make a run down to Georgia and get my snorkel on for some of those nukes off the coast...it would make a great hood ornament for my cheech -n- chong conversion van with the pipping plover stuffed florida panther leatherskin seats


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

cockroachjr. said:


> I'm saying that's cool catching mermaids with your 2" Zebco an all  ...but I got the Dallas cowboy cheerleaders in my inflatable Zodiac -and I'm on plane in Rudee Inlet ready to head out for a little shark fishing with razor blades attached to my boots for traction...Dang cheerleader bioatch!!!, "I said put more of those Atlantic sturgeon and cut up striper slabs in the water for bait" imma pimp slap you in a second but first I need to check the outboard motor on my yak to make sure it can tow the tuna I'm gonna catch in the Chesapeake Bay!!!
> Then maybe I'll make a run down to Georgia and get my snorkel on for some of those nukes off the coast...it would make a great hood ornament for my cheech -n- chong conversion van with the pipping plover stuffed florida panther leatherskin seats


Now that's what I'M talkin' 'bout...


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

can you imagine if that guy and clinder had a conversation?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Wonder who can cast farther?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

_I_ can!!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

For ultimate casting distance, one needs to have a ultra-light spinning reel spooled with #100 powerpro attached to a casting rod. For those blazing fast retrieves, you should be cranking that puppy with the reel facing up, not down like all those knowitall pros on TV. After all, what do those pros know about stalking the wily, mighty 3ft sharpnose? Ah the sharpnose, the Tybee bonefish.


----------



## db prater (Sep 27, 2005)

That spinning reel shoud be upright when cranked and also mounted on a 5' South Bend fiberglass trigger handle matched with at least 75lb braid and softball sized bobber. It is important not to tie your hook directly to the line, but suspend it from a brass swivel. I suggest a dough ball mix of Early Times, cube steak, and liquid wrench when pursing sharpnose.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

db prater said:


> That spinning reel shoud be upright when cranked and also mounted on a 5' South Bend fiberglass trigger handle matched with at least 75lb braid and softball sized bobber. It is important not to tie your hook directly to the line, but suspend it from a brass swivel. I suggest a dough ball mix of Early Times, cube steak, and liquid wrench when pursing sharpnose.


 
*Bwuahahahahahahahahaha*


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

dam shes still fine


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

OK, this seems to have run it's course....And served it's purpose. I'm unsticking it and it will fade away unless some of you have more BS to contribute.....


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Which would account for about 90% of my posts....


----------

